# نصيحه للمهندسين في معالجة المياه



## Critic (8 مارس 2011)

لقد تصفحت الاسأله و الاجوبه فى هذا المنتدى العربي الرائع و لكن للاسف وجدت الكثير من الأخطاء الفنيه و العمليه و الكثير من الاجوبه الخاطئه و لا يسمح لي الوقت بتصحيحها بالتفصيل

والخلاصه التي تعلمتها من اكثر من 15 سنه في معالجة اصعب المياه الملوثه انه يوجد دائما طرق صحيحه و مؤكده لمعالجه اي نوع من الملوثات في المياه و بالطرق التقليديه المثبته على مر العقود و لا يوجد داعي لاستخدام طرق بديله او مستحدثه لم تثبت جدارتها

و سر نجاح المعالجة هي معرفة مكونات الملوثات في المياه و مقدار المعالجة المطلوبه لهذه الملوثات و معالجتها بعدة مراحل باستخدام الطرق الهندسيه الاساسيه المثبته عمليا.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله نستفاد من خبرتك الطويلة والمهمة في تصحيح وحل جميع المشاكل الهندسية التي يحتاجها أخوانك المهندسون في القسم وبإنتظار الجديد دوما ....


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (2 يونيو 2011)

مشششككككككككككككووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (2 يونيو 2011)

اذكر الخطا...........ثم التصحيح لنستفيد من خبرتك


----------



## سهيل المهري (8 يونيو 2011)

نحن في انتظار جديدك استاذنا.......


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكككككووورررررررر


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## imiaama1989 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

محتاجين نعرف الخطأ فين ونستفيد من خبرتك 
( إذا مات ابن آدم إنقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث ..................أو علم ينتفع به )


----------



## sanitary eng (13 يناير 2012)

*رجاءا أذكر هذه الطرق التقليدية لكي نستفيد من هذه المعلومه .وجزاك الله ألف خير*


----------



## 2009abu turki (14 يناير 2012)

قل خيرا والا فااصمت


----------

